# No audio in my KDE



## Oskman (Oct 20, 2018)

Greetings.
I fail to get audio running on freebsd/KDE. I use a built in sound codec on my AMD II motherboard that goes to headphones from the back panel of the PC. Any help on this is much appreciated.

/Oskman


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 20, 2018)

Did you configure any sound drivers at all yet?  What does `cat /dev/sndstat` show you for example? Or running `mixer`?


----------



## Oskman (Oct 21, 2018)

I added this to /boot/loader.conf:
snd_driver_load="YES"


cat /dev/sndstat:
Installed devices:
pcm0: <VIA VT2020 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <VIA VT2020 (Rear-panel Digital)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.

mixer:
Mixer vol      is currently set to  41:41
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  62:62
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  56:56
Mixer line     is currently set to  58:58
Mixer mic      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer mix      is currently set to  35:35
Mixer rec      is currently set to  35:35
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer ogain    is currently set to 100:100
Mixer monitor  is currently set to 100:100
Recording source: mic


----------



## VladiBG (Oct 21, 2018)

Did you install the sound backend in KDE?

https://userbase.kde.org/Phonon#Troubleshooting

https://userbase.kde.org/Phonon/Handbook


----------



## shepper (Oct 21, 2018)

Oskman said:


> pcm0: <VIA VT2020 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
> pcm1: <VIA VT2020 (Rear-panel Digital)> (play)



You have 2 audio devices (pcm0 and pcm1) and by default, FreeBSD will only use 1, typically pcm0.  

Section 7.2 of the Handbook tells you haw to change the default and how to do basic testing of the driver.  Once you are confident the appropriate driver is working, then you can move on to trouble shooting KDE's Phonon sound server.

You also do not need the /boot/loader.conf entry.  Since FreeBSD 10, snd_hda is statically compiled into the kernel.


----------



## Oskman (Oct 21, 2018)

Well..Ive tried all available playback ideas from VLC in KDE...and none of them played any sound.


----------



## shepper (Oct 21, 2018)

Do you have basic sound following the handbook?



> [The output will vary depending upon the sound card.  If no    pcm devices are listed, double-check    that the correct device driver was loaded or compiled into the    kernel.  The next section lists some common problems and their    solutions.
> If all goes well, the sound card should now work in FreeBSD.    If the CD or DVD drive    is properly connected to the sound card, one can insert an    audio CD in the drive and play it with    cdcontrol(1):
> % *cdcontrol -f /dev/acd0 play 1*
> *Warning: *
> ...


----------



## malavon (Nov 9, 2018)

Probably far-fetched, but I've had some issues with sound under kde when different gstreamer ports were pulled in as dependencies of packages.
Note that I do create my own packages using poudriere, so I was able to modify ports to use gstreamer1 directly and fix this in a nicer way. But to test you can just:

Check pkg info for "gstreamer" ports. If you see that you have both gstreamer and gstreamer1, remove the gstreamer (using "pkg remove -f") package and its plugins.
Restart your X and kde. If it didn't help, you can just install it again to prevent dependency issues.

edit: This was when I was still on kde4 with amarok installed. If this doesn't apply to you, you can just ignore my message.


----------

